# Volgorde: ... als ik moet werken op een feestag



## marrish

Hallo

Graag had ik geweten of deze zin correct is: 

"Wordt ik meer betaald als ik moet werken op een feestdag?"

Alvast dank.


----------



## Peterdg

Ja, correct, behalve dat het "word ik" is: "word" zonder "dt".


----------



## bibibiben

Ja, is correct.

Deze twee volgordes zijn het gebruikelijkst:
(1) Word ik meer betaald als ik op een feestdag moet werken?
(2) Word ik meer betaald als ik moet werken op een feestdag?

Minder gebruikelijk in grote delen van Nederland:
(3) Word ik meer betaald als ik op een feestdag werken moet?
(4) Word ik meer betaald als ik werken moet op een feestdag?

(3) en (4) zal ik niet snel bezigen, maar hoe dichter bij de grens met Duitsland, hoe minder moeite men met beide volgordes zal hebben.


----------



## YellowOnline

bibibiben said:


> Ja, is correct.
> 
> Deze twee volgordes zijn het gebruikelijkst:
> (1) Word ik meer betaald als ik op een feestdag moet werken?
> (2) Word ik meer betaald als ik moet werken op een feestdag?
> 
> Minder gebruikelijk in grote delen van Nederland:
> (3) Word ik meer betaald als ik op een feestdag werken moet?
> (4) Word ik meer betaald als ik werken moet op een feestdag?
> 
> (3) en (4) zal ik niet snel bezigen, maar hoe dichter bij de grens met Duitsland, hoe minder moeite men met beide volgordes zal hebben.



Om die stelling van _bibibiben_ ivm. de Duitse grens te verklaren: dat is omdat de werkwoordsvolgorde van het Duits veel strikter is en de werkwoordsvolgorde van 3 en 4 de enige juiste is. Nederlands is wat flexibeler, waardoor mensen die relatief dicht bij de Duitse grens wonen gemakkelijker die woordvolgorde overnemen in het Nederlands.

Dat gezegd zijn: 4 zou in het Duits ook niet toegelaten zijn omdat ze ook strengere regels hebben wat betreft zindeelvolgorde. Mutatis mutandis:
(1) Wird mir mehr bezahlt wenn ich an ein Feiertag muß arbeiten? 
(2) Wird mir mehr bezahlt wenn ich muß arbeiten an ein Feiertag? 
(3) Wird mir mehr bezahlt wenn ich an ein Feiertag arbeiten muß? 
(4) Wird mir mehr bezahlt wenn ich arbeiten muß an ein Feiertag?


----------



## luitzen

De werkwoordvolgorde is in het Duits hetzelfde als in het Fries.

In het Duits (en het Fries) komt het 'belangrijkste' werkwoord voorop (dat wil zeggen wat er werkelijk gedaan wordt) en het minst belangrijke werkwoord of persoonsvorm achteraa. In het Nederlands is de volgorde andersom, maar kunnen de twee minst belangrijke van volgorde wisselen.


----------



## marrish

Van harte dank voor de reacties met veel extra informatie. Mijn excuses voor de typefouten.

Wat mij vooral intrigeert is de volgorde in de eerste twee zinnen van post nr. 3:

(1) Word ik meer betaald als ik op een feestdag moet werken?
(2) Word ik meer betaald als ik moet werken op een feestdag?

Als ik me goed kan herinneren, werd mij gedoceerd dat ondergeschikte zinssneden beginnend met het woord 'als', hoe moet ik het zeggen, de werkwoordelijke groep helemaal aan het einde van de zin moeten hebben. Ik heb allang gemerkt dat het niet altijd zo is, in het bijzonder met  langere zinnen waar het verband tussen de inleiding van de zin (als, omdat enz.) als het ware zou vervaagd worden indien het werkwoord inderdaad helemaal naar achteren zou worden verplaatst.

Echter in deze zin is er niet zo veel informatie die de perceptie van de structuur zou verstoren en ik vraag mij af wat de functie van zo'n "vervroegde werkwoord" is.


----------



## bibibiben

marrish said:


> Als ik me goed kan herinneren, werd mij gedoceerd dat ondergeschikte zinssneden beginnend met het woord 'als', hoe moet ik het zeggen, de werkwoordelijke groep helemaal aan het einde van de zin moeten hebben. Ik heb allang gemerkt dat het niet altijd zo is, in het bijzonder met  langere zinnen waar het verband tussen de inleiding van de zin (als, omdat enz.) als het ware zou vervaagd worden indien het werkwoord inderdaad helemaal naar achteren zou worden verplaatst.



Uit didactisch oogpunt is wel te begrijpen dat in het geval van  bijzinnen één bepaalde volgorde als de juiste wordt onderwezen. Als je de  werkwoordelijke groep geheel achteraan (= tweede pool) zet, zul je  namelijk vrijwel altijd een goede zin produceren. Echter, zo rigide zit  het Nederlands niet in elkaar. Want na deze zogeheten tweede pool, waar  net als in de eerste pool werkwoordsvormen worden opgeborgen, is er nog  wel degelijk plaats voor nog een zinsdeel (en soms zelfs twee). Zie  http://ans.ruhosting.nl/e-ans/21/07/01/01/body.html. Een van de  favorieten voor deze 'laatste zinsplaats' is de voorzetselconstituent,  waarvan _op een feestdag_ een voorbeeld is. Zie http://ans.ruhosting.nl/e-ans/21/07/03/02/01/body.html.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik begrijp Marrish wel: zo wordt het aangeleerd, en het lijkt een wet van Meden en Perzen. Mij lijkt dat we die regel naar studenten toe inerdaad het best redelijk strikt presenteren, maar eventueel suggereren dat de tang in het Nederlands niet te breed mag zijn (@Marrish: tang = de afstand tussen vervoegd ww. en ww.-eindgroep in de hoofdzin en die tussen ond. en ww.-eindgroep in de bijzin - wat jij ook zowat aangeeft). 

Vgl. 
(5) Word ik meer betaald als ik op een feestdag pakjes moet uitdragen?
(6) Word ik meer betaald als ik pakjes moet uitdragen op een feestdag? 

Het lijkt mij dat (6)  veel relaxter is, typisch spreektaliger. Maar als ik hetzelfde doe in een hoofdzin, aarzel ik toch om iets te schrijven als: 

(7) Ik zal mijn pakjes uitdragen in het weekend/*morgen [* = afwijkend]. 

Communicatief vind ik het op zich wel logischer: het is niet de kern-informatie [de grammaticale kern: SvOV], maar het adverbium is wel de nieuwe - of de focus-informatie - en dat verklaart de Franse/ Engelse/... basissyntaxis, denk ik. _(Bibibibiben kan de termen wel corrigere. Ik besef dat het concept 'kern-informatie' niet evident is; je zult het vermoedelijk de syntactische kern noemen, maar het lijkt mij interessant het ook een soort informatie te noemen, vind ik...)_


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> (5) Word ik meer betaald als ik op een feestdag pakjes moet uitdragen?
> (6) Word ik meer betaald als ik pakjes moet uitdragen op een feestdag?
> 
> Het lijkt mij dat (6)  veel relaxter is, typisch spreektaliger. Maar als  ik hetzelfde doe in een hoofdzin, aarzel ik toch om iets te schrijven  als:
> 
> (7) Ik zal mijn pakjes uitdragen in het weekend/*morgen [* = afwijkend].



In deze kwestie is het niet nodig om verschil te maken tussen  hoofdzinnen en bijzinnen. Wat een hoofdzin van een bijzin onderscheidt,  is slechts dat de tweede pool niet noodzakelijkerwijs werkwoordsvormen  bevat. In het geval van een bijzin is dat juist een vereiste. Maar of de  tweede pool nu gevuld is of niet, dat is niet van invloed op de  mogelijkheid om een zinsdeel erop te laten aansluiten.

De E-ANS merkt noch de hoofdzinvariant noch de bijzinvariant als spreektalig aan:

(8) Ik word meer betaald als ik pakjes moet bezorgen* _op een feestdag_.
(9) Ik zal de pakjes bezorgen _op een feestdag_.

Wel hebben ze een ander ritme dan hun tegenhangers:

(10) Ik word meer betaald als ik pakjes _op een feestdag_ moet bezorgen.
(11) Ik zal de pakjes _op een feestdag_ bezorgen.

Zoals  ik al in mijn antwoord aan marrish had gemeld, is de  voorzetselconstituent een van de favorieten voor de laatste zinsplaats.  Helaas plaatste ik in dat antwoord een verkeerde link. De bedoeling was  te linken naar  http://ans.ruhosting.nl/e-ans/21/07/02/02/01/body.html.  Alleen op deze plaats komt achterplaatsing van voorzetselconstituenten _als zinsdeel_  aan de orde. De door mij abusievelijk geplaatste link  http://ans.ruhosting.nl/e-ans/21/07/03/02/01/body.html gaat in op  achterplaatsing van voorzetselconstituenten die zijn losgeraakt van een  zinsdeel waartoe zij behoren, de zogeheten _zinsdeelstukken_. Achterplaatsing van zinsdeelstukken klinkt vaak wél wat spreektaliger, zoals ook de E-ANS opmerkt.

Achterplaatsing van losgeraakt zinsdeelstuk (behorend bij _pakjes_):

(12) Ik zal _de_ _pakjes_ bezorgen _van mijn collega_.


Door de twee zinsdeelstukken te lijmen krijg je een toch wat minder spreektalige uiting:

(13) Ik zal _de pakjes van mijn collega _bezorgen.

Goed,  keren we terug naar de zinsdelen die de laatste zinsplaats kunnen  bezetten. Uiteraard behoren daar ook de afhankelijke zinnen toe. Zie http://ans.ruhosting.nl/e-ans/21/07/02/01/body.html. Dit is een weinig verrassende categorie. Wellicht verrassender is het wat E-ANS te melden heeft over de “overige elementen” (http://ans.ruhosting.nl/e-ans/21/07/02/02/04/body.html)  die deze positie kunnen innemen. Onder meer “bijwoordelijke bepalingen  die geen voorzetselconstituenten zijn”, een categorie die “normaal in  het middenstuk” te vinden is, worden onder de overige elementen  geschaard. Een van de zinnetjes die als voorbeeld worden genoemd:

(15) Ik kom dat wel even brengen _morgen_.

Vanzelfsprekend is ook de bijzinvariant mogelijk, mits de juiste intonatie wordt aangehouden:

(16) Hij weet al dat ik dat wel even kom brengen _morgen_.

Ook  al zwijgt de E-ANS erover, ik heb de indruk dat bijwoordelijke  bepalingen die geen voorzetselconstituenten zijn nogal spreektalig  aandoen als ze de laatste positie bezetten. Misschien ook wel omdat ze  alleen met de juiste intonatie acceptabel klinken, zul je ze in de geschreven taal niet snel in die positie tegenkomen. Althans, ikzelf kom ze in verzorgde teksten verdraaid  weinig in die positie tegen.

Zin (15) en (16) kunnen overigens ook met komma-intonatie uitgesproken worden:

(17) Ik kom dat wel even brengen, _morgen_.

(18) Hij weet al dat ik dat wel even kom brengen, _morgen_.

In  dat geval zou ik zeggen dat het zinsdeel in de zogeheten uitloop (zie  http://ans.ruhosting.nl/e-ans/21/09/02/body.html) staat. E-ANS  reserveert deze positie na de laatste zinsplaats vooral voor zinsdelen  die als een gedachte achteraf aan de eigenlijke zin worden toegevoegd.  In de uitloop kunnen deze bijwoordelijke bepalingen die geen  voorzetselconstituenten zijn juist weer wel flink wat nadruk krijgen.

Tot slot nog een zin met maar liefst twee zinsdelen na de tweede pool:

(19) Ik word meer betaald als ik ze moet bezorgen _op een feestdag, die pakjes_.

_Op een feestdag_ staat op de laatste zinsplaats, _die pakjes _staat in de uitloop. Vanwege _die pakjes_ in de uitloop, doet het geheel spreektalig aan.


*Omdat _uitdragen _in elk geval in Nederland niet de betekenis van _bezorgen_, _bestellen_ of _afleveren_ kan hebben, laat ik dit woord in mijn voorbeeldzinnen liever achterwege.


----------

